# PTSD - Anxious all day



## Cozy (Sep 16, 2019)

Hello, firstly I was never diagnosed with IBS, a gastroenterologist I saw said she didnt want to run a test on me with the camera as it wasnt good for my body and cus she was 99% sure it was IBS.
Ive had a few episodes over the years, Ive passed out from the constipation and or pain. it always starts with a small feeling of lightheadedness, and then maybe I freak out and panic and eventually pass out.

Fast forward to today, where I went to the ER twice this month. One time, I woke up with a bad stomach ache, felt the light headedness, passed out. Had trouble breathing so I went to the ER. Ran EKG, bloodwork, xray, gave me IV, everything healthy. Second time, I was hanging out with friends and felt the light headedness randomly, It wasnt stomach related this time. I started panicking and went to the bathroom, eventually my whole body was going numb and I was shaking uncontrollably. When I was shaking too much i decided I needed an ambulance. Went to the RR again, they ran the same tests found nothing.

Few days later, I believe my IBS is flaring up because I have such frequent bowel movements, almost always diarrhea, and a few of my last movements had very dark green stool.

In trying to sched aptments with a nutritionist i believe, the second ER visit recommended that, a cardiologist, and a psychiatrist.

From my perspective, I dont believe me passing out is stomach related anymore, BUT i do believe its caused a psychological trauma or trigger in my body.

Any suggestions would help, I feel scared to even leave the house or be alone. Its very hard for me to calm down even as im typing this my heart rate is going up.


----------



## Purple_tower (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm sorry about what you're going through... It's been a month since you posted this and I hope you're already able to find help. If not, I really can't help much because I'm not an expert but I'd suggest you ask someone you trust (a family member or friend) to accompany you when you consult with a psychologist or a psychiatrist.  Hope you're feeling better.


----------

